# Forum rules - take note



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Due to recent multiple infringements, I am attaching a copy of the Expatforum rules and ask that people take read and note.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-information/2397-forum-rules.html


Offensive, libellous and nasty comments will be removed and if posters persist they will be banned. It is perfectly clear that advertising is not permitted in the main board, so if you want to advertise anything you should pay to upgrade your account and do so in the classified section.

Play nice or play elsewhere.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Seems some people need additional reminders...

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am very disappointed to see that certain posters need reminding again.

Rudeness and insults will not be tolerated. This forum is inclusive and will remain so.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As some heavy editing of posts has been required of late, as well as the removal of advertising, I would like to draw posters attention specifically to forum rule no 10


_Do not use the forum as a place for advertising_. Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) may display a single line link in your signature to a site that you are personally involved in. This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately. _Links that advertise other forums or competing services will be removed immediately_. Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts in the marketplace section only. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe upto four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links. 

-


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Great work Elphaba......... if u compare <snip> or forums of <snip> this forum is WAAAAAAAAAAAAY WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY clean and provide so much value. Proud to be part of the forum.


----------

